

Best JavaScript commenting library - jesseniem

At Viima, we&#x27;re building a SaaS product where people should be able to comment things. We thought that since it&#x27;s such a common need, there must be a good open source javascript library out there to do the job so that we wouldn&#x27;t have to reinvent the wheel.<p>We scoured the web but couldn&#x27;t really find anything that would work for us so we decided to build it by ourselves and have now released the library as open source: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;viima.github.io&#x2F;jquery-comments&#x2F;<p>What do you think? Is this the best js commenting library out there or is there something even better available?
======
bbissoon
All-in-all, great job and kudos for getting it done! It looks good, functions
as it should with the flexibility to fit in any given product.

I like these projects because it helps break the often-overlooked
centralization of civil conversation. However, it requires knowledge most of
your target audience wouldn't have i.e. Database, Handling Spam, moderating
etc.

As much as centralizing conversations get under my skin, the strength in these
products is the ease-of-implementation.

You plan on rolling this out into a full product or is this more a project for
the OS community to snowball?

~~~
jjtykkyl
Thank you for the feedback! This project was targeted to developers who are
implementing commenting feature to their service but do not want to reinvent
the wheel. This is something that we stumbled into in Viima Solutions and
decided to solve this problem as we needed the library for both desktop and
mobile versions of our software. Rolling a a full product is not our goal at
this point as there are already existing solutions, Disqus for instance. That
is something that we consider after getting more feedback about the library
and figuring out if there's a need for that.

------
jjtykkyl
As the maintainer of the library I appreciate any kind of feedback

------
Faither
Good jobs.

~~~
jjtykkyl
Thank you :)

